# hr10-250 no phone line



## pjt8362 (Nov 28, 2007)

I recently purchased a HR10-250 and called DTV to activate. The receiver works well except for being able to use the DVR function. The DTV person told us that we need a land phone line to activate the DVR. We do not have a land phone in our home. Does anyone know how to get the DVR functions without connecting to a Land phone line? Is there a way to simulate a call?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You can hack the box and connect to tivo via network or run fakecall.tcl. If you're running 6.3x software, then fakecall won't work for the initial call.


----------



## pjt8362 (Nov 28, 2007)

The box is running 6.3. Can someone direct to me to instructions on connecting to the network? How would this get around the call to TIVO to activate the DVR functions?


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

If you are already past the guided setup so that you can view live TV, then I don't think you need to worry about having it phone in. I've never heard of the unit having to call in to activate the DVR functions. As far as I know that is something DirecTV can do by simply sending the necessary signal to your box over the satellite stream. I know my HR10-250 (which is now hacked) has never phoned in its lifetime, including when it was first installed and not yet hacked. I would say you should just try calling DirecTV again and have them activate your DVR service on the box. If they ask you if the phone line is hooked up, tell them it is. I seriously doubt it would matter.


----------



## Carlton Bale (Dec 17, 2001)

If your do decide you need to call in, you can hack your TiVo (using Zipper, for example) and then following instructions on this page for enabling daily call via ethernet. I've done the initial setup of a HR10-250 over the network using this procedure:

http://www.dvrpedia.com/Enable_Daily_Call_over_Network_for_Series_1_and_DirecTV_Series_2_TiVos


----------



## ESPN88 (Dec 24, 2007)

how do you connect the HR10-250 to a network if it doesn't have network connector ? via USB?


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Here's the better place to ask this question.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=36


----------

